

Want to work with computers. Don't like Coding. What should i pursue?  - uwolou

Hi,<p>Im 28 years old.  I have loved working with computers my entire life and consider myself very tech savy.  However, I never learned to code anything, and I really don't have the will to put myself through an engineering program.  I would love to work with technology tho. I guess you could you could say I would like to be involved more in the creative, innovation, idea side of development, more than I would like to code or engineer products.<p>Im looking for advice on what fields you all think I could pursue to fulfill this passion.  Any input is appreciated.  Thanks folks.
======
da02
If you don't get any answers here, try Quora. That place seems more likely to
give you answers to these sorts of question. Posting questions on HN during US
business hours also seems better for getting answers.

I'm not qualified to give anyone advice on anything. However, I remember
reading a blog post somewhere on game development career advice: get a degree
in English/writing/literature. There is a big demand for people who can write.
Hopefully, others can add more details about that. Best of luck.

